# iPad



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Apparently it gets a month of battery life on stand by. But there comes that time of the month when you need to recharge your iPad.

Sorry, I couldn't resist...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL!! it does look rather neat though. Betcha it's BIG bucks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> LOL!! it does look rather neat though. Betcha it's BIG bucks.


 $500 USD for the 16GB version, wi-fi only.

So it'll be ~$100 more when it's available here.

I like it. I mostly use my iPhone for information delivery around home. And an iPad would be better interface with that.

Plus: pair it with a MIDI interface and I could see it being an awesome MIDI controller. Think: Lemur controller. http://www.jazzmutant.com/lemur_overview.php

It's got legs. I'm curious to see where it goes.

Plus: The App Store is truly the most amazing way to buy software I've ever encountered. It makes app shopping addictive.

I think netbooks are dead now. You're either a tablet or you're a laptop or you're a phone.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Do Mac fans not multitask? How can anyone think this revolutionary, when you can't even compose an email and browse the web at the same time?

Edit: Ian, I'm not directing this comment at you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Do Mac fans not multitask? How can anyone think this revolutionary, when you can't even compose an email and browse the web at the same time?
> 
> Edit: Ian, I'm not directing this comment at you.


 It's fair comment. How often are you _writing and reading at the same time_? I don't even think I can do that, both write and read at the same time. I'm always focused on the window that's in front. As long as it's easy to switch windows, I think it'll be just fine.

Plus, they recognize that multi-window support on a 10.1" screen is going to give you a lame experience. My wife's netbook does not show multiple windows at once well. There's just not enough pixels.

It's not a laptop, it's not a phone -- it's between them. So it won't be exactly like either of those.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm constantly referencing web sites as I'm composing emails. Getting information for the email, getting links to paste in the email etc etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I'm constantly referencing web sites as I'm composing emails. Getting information for the email, getting links to paste in the email etc etc.


 And I think as long as its easy to flip between the apps it'll be okay.

It does run multiple apps at once, unlike the iPhone. So Safari can load a page while you're in the foreground writing, flip, copy, flip, paste.

I am disappointed there's no flash support. That even bit Jobs during the speech.

Also: where's iPhone OS v4?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

iaresee said:


> And I think as long as its easy to flip between the apps it'll be okay.
> 
> It does run multiple apps at once, unlike the iPhone. So Safari can load a page while you're in the foreground writing, flip, copy, flip, paste.


Are you sure?

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/apple-ipad-first-hands-on/


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/apple-ipad-first-hands-on/


 I could have sworn the keynote said it was a dual core CPU called the Apple A4. Guess it read it wrong.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Note to self. Sell RIM shares.

3dgrw


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I could have sworn the keynote said it was a dual core CPU called the Apple A4. Guess it read it wrong.


Yes, it's a little weak in the CPU for the price. Though, I don't think being a single core should hold it back from being multithreaded.

But that said, the lack of true multithreading might very well be the reason why it and the iPhone run the apps they do run, so smoothly. I guess it's a trade off Apple is willing to take.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

I was disappointed in the unveiling. Ugh, the name... I was really looking forward to a game changer. No camera and no mic = no videoconferencing. No handwriting recognition. Between my iPhone and my MacBook Pro I think I have all bases covered. No need for this product. I suspect it may impact MacBook Air sales however...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> It's fair comment. How often are you _writing and reading at the same time_? I don't even think I can do that, both write and read at the same time. I'm always focused on the window that's in front. As long as it's easy to switch windows, I think it'll be just fine.
> 
> *Plus, they recognize that multi-window support on a 10.1" screen is going to give you a lame experience. My wife's netbook does not show multiple windows at once well. There's just not enough pixels.*
> 
> It's not a laptop, it's not a phone -- it's between them. So it won't be exactly like either of those.


Ya, I think a device like this goes after netbooks. It wouldn't replace a regular laptop. Judging from a lot of the features people are listing that are missing, that's what they expected from it.

But... that being said that is a steep price for a device like that....

It's something that will really appeal to some, and not to others. I personally am pretty interested in it, but wouldn't pay that price for it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yes, it's a little weak in the CPU for the price. Though, I don't think being a single core should hold it back from being multithreaded.


Certainly doesn't hold it back. Like I said: I thought it was a dual-core processor and dual-core without multithreading wouldn't make any sense. But if it's one core, well...

I will say though that it's still 60 days away from wide spread availability. That's time for an iPhone OS upgrade with multithreading. I very much agree it's crippled without it. I want to listen to stream music and write docs at the same time. 



> But that said, the lack of true multithreading might very well be the reason why it and the iPhone run the apps they do run, so smoothly. I guess it's a trade off Apple is willing to take.


 Certainly helps. Although: I can play music and do things on my iPhone. So there's *some* multhithreading there already. It's just not available to any old app right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

WarrenG said:


> I was disappointed in the unveiling. Ugh, the name... I was really looking forward to a game changer. No camera and no mic = no videoconferencing. No handwriting recognition. Between my iPhone and my MacBook Pro I think I have all bases covered. No need for this product. I suspect it may impact MacBook Air sales however...


It has a mic. But no camera. A camera facing the user would be sweet. Not that there's a WebEx app for iPhone OS it'd be super sweet to do my video meetings on this thing. But this is first rev...I'm sure it'll evolve.

I think this is for people who don't own a laptop, maybe no iPhone. Just a desktop. I would have bought this for my wife instead of a netbook. The eBook support and battery life are enticing.

Definitely it'll canabalize Air sales. How well has the Air done? Always felt like a product that was about to be cut to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> But... that being said that is a steep price for a device like that....


I don't want to be one of those people who always po-pos price: but yea, it's exactly twice as much as I'd want to pay for it. If it was $200-$300 CANADIAN for the base model I'd be first in line for it. At the $600 it's going to be I'm going to have to wait.



> It's something that will really appeal to some, and not to others. I personally am pretty interested in it, but wouldn't pay that price for it.


 All I have to say is WHEN WILL LEMUR BE IN THE APP STORE?!?!?!?! 

http://www.jazzmutant.com/lemur_overview.php


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Back to the theme of my original post.

PS) if for some reason this is too offensive to some, just let me know and I'll remove it.

[YOUTUBE]FTzhXMbOWHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's first generation. Give it a few years.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Back to the theme of my original post.
> 
> PS) if for some reason this is too offensive to some, just let me know and I'll remove it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FTzhXMbOWHE[/YOUTUBE]


Embed fail. Can't see it on my iPhone! 

8 things that suck about the ipad: http://i.gizmodo.com/5458382/

Can't say I disagree with those.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

It's sham wow...

http://www.jackfm.ca/media/audio/media.jsp?content=20100127_131340_9992


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> It has a mic. But no camera. A camera facing the user would be sweet. Not that there's a WebEx app for iPhone OS it'd be super sweet to do my video meetings on this thing. But this is first rev...I'm sure it'll evolve.
> 
> I think this is for people who don't own a laptop, maybe no iPhone. Just a desktop. I would have bought this for my wife instead of a netbook. The eBook support and battery life are enticing.
> 
> Definitely it'll canabalize Air sales. How well has the Air done? Always felt like a product that was about to be cut to me.


I just read through the full specs. You're right, it has a mic. What for? It's not a phone, you can't record video, no voice commands or dictation (that I could find) , and it doesn't look it you would have GarageBand on it. Weird.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> *I don't want to be one of those people who always po-pos price: but yea, it's exactly twice as much as I'd want to pay for it. If it was $200-$300 CANADIAN for the base model I'd be first in line for it. At the $600 it's going to be I'm going to have to wait.
> *
> 
> All I have to say is WHEN WILL LEMUR BE IN THE APP STORE?!?!?!?!
> ...


Ya that is the price I would expect for this type of functionality as well. I also think the iPhones are a little over priced as well though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

WarrenG said:


> I just read through the full specs. You're right, it has a mic. What for? It's not a phone, you can't record video, no voice commands or dictation (that I could find) , and it doesn't look it you would have GarageBand on it. Weird.


 Skype! VoIP! Who needs a land line or cellular connection anymore? I've had VoIP in the house for going on 5-6 years now. I'd LOVE to get a Vonage app for my iPhone. Apple is apparently allowing some VoIP stuff into the App Store in February (but not Google Voice...oh well, there's a workaround for that anyway). It will support Google Voice Search if it has a mic. So there's some voice command.

But a user-facing camera would have been a VERY nice addition. Then you'd be able to video conference with it. I use my iMac for work video conferencing frequently and it makes agile development in a distributed team incredibly possible.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> Ya that is the price I would expect for this type of functionality as well. I also think the iPhones are a little over priced as well though.


 I can't say I mind the $180 an iPhone costs with a contract. But yea, it's too pricey. I'm more than happy to wait for revision 2 of this though. It's only going to get better.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Skype! VoIP! Who needs a land line or cellular connection anymore? I've had VoIP in the house for going on 5-6 years now. I'd LOVE to get a Vonage app for my iPhone. Apple is apparently allowing some VoIP stuff into the App Store in February (but not Google Voice...oh well, there's a workaround for that anyway). It will support Google Voice Search if it has a mic. So there's some voice command.
> 
> But a user-facing camera would have been a VERY nice addition. Then you'd be able to video conference with it. I use my iMac for work video conferencing frequently and it makes agile development in a distributed team incredibly possible.


I was just having dinner with one of my friends whose fairly high up in Bell, and he said exactly the same thing about using VoIP and Skype. He wants one!

The more I thought about it, the more perfect this device seems to be for someone who just wants to surf the Web and do some email. I mean, if you're in the market for a computer, and those are your primary considerations, this device is very hard to ignore at the price they're offering it. The other capabilities are just gravy. 

Can you hear it? My tune is changing...

Still don't NEED one though. However, it'd make a cool digital photo frame...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

WarrenG said:


> The more I thought about it, the more perfect this device seems to be for someone who just wants to surf the Web and do some email. I mean, if you're in the market for a computer, and those are your primary considerations, this device is very hard to ignore at the price they're offering it. The other capabilities are just gravy.


Intriguing, eh? It was 3 days with my new iPhone before I actually placed a call. Up until then I was just surfing, listening to music, reading my RSS feeds, sending some email. I carry it around the house all the time because it's so perfectly nice for the quick connectivity. I'll switch to an iPad no doubt. Not right away (I'm poor), but soon enough. And the iPhone is what I take when me when I leave the house and need portability and an actual phone.



> Still don't NEED one though. However, it'd make a cool digital photo frame...


Hehe. Need is never the word I use for acquiring this stuff.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Ya, I think a device like this goes after netbooks. It wouldn't replace a regular laptop. Judging from a lot of the features people are listing that are missing, that's what they expected from it.
> 
> But... that being said that is a steep price for a device like that....
> 
> It's something that will really appeal to some, and not to others. I personally am pretty interested in it, but wouldn't pay that price for it.


not sure how at this point this device can tackle the netbook market too much....now - if it had the ability to attach an external hard drive to it - and it had the mic like an earlier post also mentioned - it would be complete to directly hit the market that likes netbooks (netbooks are inexpensive portable laptops....external storage is cheap)....IF it also had a screen mode conducive to extended leisure reading like the Kindle does - it'd also kill the Kindle - but it wouldn't kill the ability to buy books from Amazon as there's already an iphone Kindle app....I'm not sure Amazon would be too upset if it were to evolve in this direction.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Skype! VoIP! Who needs a land line or cellular connection anymore? I've had VoIP in the house for going on 5-6 years now. I'd LOVE to get a Vonage app for my iPhone. Apple is apparently allowing some VoIP stuff into the App Store in February (but not Google Voice...oh well, there's a workaround for that anyway). It will support Google Voice Search if it has a mic. So there's some voice command.
> 
> But a user-facing camera would have been a VERY nice addition. Then you'd be able to video conference with it. I use my iMac for work video conferencing frequently and it makes agile development in a distributed team incredibly possible.


 '
ooooh - it does have a mic - didn't see that.....it also has a slot for a sim card...so it could also serve as your cell phone?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

lbrown1 said:


> '
> ooooh - it does have a mic - didn't see that.....it also has a slot for a sim card...so it could also serve as your cell phone?


It takes a sim card but it does operate as a cellular phone. The sim card let's you use 3g data networks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

lbrown1 said:


> ....now - if it had the ability to attach an external hard drive to it


There's a camera kit that adds a dongle that gives you a USB port for attaching to external storage and devices. I'll bet there'll be a dock with USB at some point too. 

The big deal with their ebook reader is it supports ePub format. Which is open and not locked to a device or controlled by one company. Kindle is completely proprietary, closed.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ha that's funny! It doesn't offend me! but then, not much does. I think that, like the iPhone and the iPod, it's all about cool factor. They will likely sell LOTS of these, but I'll wait till the 4th gen.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Well*

For me it just gets to the point where sometimes there is just to much out there, and do I really need something to read another book, I like paper books.
Well but then what can you expect from a guy who will not tweek or face book. Ship


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

what's up with this Steve Jobs guy pushing tablets?
doesn't he know *DRUGS ARE NOT THE ANSWER! *9kkhhd


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> ... I think that, like the iPhone and the iPod, it's all about cool factor.


I agree but I say, Pants on the ground, Pants on the ground, lookin' like a fool with your pants on the ground, to "Cool Factor".
Remember when "need" drove technology. Now it's all about the marketing. Make people feel inferior if they don't have the latest "cool" thing. Make people feel they can't live without all this stuff. Blackberries, IPods, digital pocket cameras, stay connected, keep in touch, Facebook, MySpace, Twitter, instant messaging... How did I ever survive in the 80's? 

IPad? Not this lad!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone here remember the Newton? http://theapplemind.wordpress.com/a-very-abridged-history/


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Anyone here remember the Newton? http://theapplemind.wordpress.com/a-very-abridged-history/


 You mean that revolutionary device that was well ahead of its time? Sure.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah but does it have "wings"?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

six-string said:


> yeah but does it have "wings"?


Or strings? Oh wait that's something different...


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Apple will make a billion dollars off this thing, even though logic renders it not very useful. Don't get me wrong, I am a huge Apple fan; I own a Mac Pro, an iPhone, and a Macbook Air (hooray scholarship money), but this thing is basically an iPhone without the miniature form factor. The OS is extremely similar and the apps are almost exactly the same... 

Among my demographic (~20, upper year students), Apple's portable devices are extremely popular for computing needs, being that they do "Digital Life" very well. I can guarantee you the iPad would have been the biggest selling computing device EVER among students had Apple given out a stylus with it and written a note-taking application. It's the size of a single notebook and could do the things that most netbooks cannot do with a notes app - take notes in classes such as calculus and algebra that require formulas and computation, not necessarily text.

The funny thing is that being one semester away from my engineering degree (thank you God) makes me appreciate Apple's design even more. Alan Kay once said: "People who are really serious about software should make their own hardware." Apple has really taken that to heart, and coupling it with a solid process of engineering design has allowed them to produce some great combination products (the Mac and iLife, for example). As much as I think that the iPad missed an opportunity to create a sort of "all in one" for students/commuters, I still am considering purchasing one because of the convenience that it has over a laptop.

When engineers witness great engineering, its just hard to turn down. =D


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Nohtanhoj said:


> I can guarantee you the iPad would have been the biggest selling computing device EVER among students had Apple given out a stylus with it and written a note-taking application.


I'm hearing this a lot, "Why didn't Apple just..." type stuff. Apple is playing it a bit safe with the iPad. It's a BIG idea and you just can't give people BIG ideas -- they don't get it. So they're giving them a BIG idea but trying to pass it off as something smaller. Gradual acceptance, leading up to ubiquitous use. It's a good strategy.

Apple got burned in the hand writing recognition stuff back with the Newton. But you know where more than a few of those guys who were really on to something there have ended up? Evernote. $10 says Evernote has hand writing recognition in the works and it releases when the iPad becomes available.

Apple is leaving the really tough, very dangerous stuff like handwriting recognition up to it's third party app developers. Who are happily going to try and make it work because the pay off could be huge. There'll be a stylus. For certain. It just won't come from Apple.

And if comes from Evernote: I want it. Their apps is awesome. They've got a beta going for text searching audio clips you make with it. I recorded NH's heartbeat at our midwife appointment the other day using Evernote, and after it had sync'ed to the main server I was able to find that audio clip by searching for "thump thump thump". How cool is that?



> It's the size of a single notebook and could do the things that most netbooks cannot do with a notes app - take notes in classes such as calculus and algebra that require formulas and computation, not necessarily text.


There was a guy in my year who was a whiz with the formula tool in Word. He took all his notes in Word for all our classes, including the math classes. We all asked him for notes when we missed a class. 

And if you're on Mac you have got to try Magic Number Machine. It's a free calculator that does beautiful natural math views and: you can cut and paste them. It's really slick.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been reading up on the iPad and watching videos, etc. I really like the product and the form factor. I need something small and light to carry around, but it also needs to be durable. I've found Apple products a bit wonky here. Those touch screens are really prone to scratches and the like. 

Also, with no flash, no usb, no camera, no nothing in terms of connectivity (apart from proprietary, natch), it kind of misses for me. I'd like to have seen a usb slot or an sd slot for me to be able to take pics with my DSLR and email them to people or post them on the net. 

Lastly, for the price, I can buy 2 decent netbooks. I dunno, I'd have to go check it out at the Apple store when they're in to get a sense of what it can and can't do and how it can and can't do those things before I make up my mind.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> Also, with no flash, no usb, no camera, no nothing in terms of connectivity (apart from proprietary, natch), it kind of misses for me. I'd like to have seen a usb slot or an sd slot for me to be able to take pics with my DSLR and email them to people or post them on the net.


http://www.macworld.com/article/145978/2010/01/ipad_accessories.html


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> http://www.macworld.com/article/145978/2010/01/ipad_accessories.html


Well, yeah, I figured they would take that route. In all honesty, I don't know how easy/comfy it would be to type on it's touch-screen display, so the external keyboard is almost a given. But that adds weight and size in terms of carrying stuff, bringing down it's appeal a bit (compared to a netbook). And to add a keyboard and camera kit, it would cost another $100 or so, probably $150 CDN, driving the retail up to $750 CDN. At that price point, I can buy 2 netbooks and take my gf out for a nice dinner.

I realize adding even one usb port on the iPad would significantly reduce it's battery life and cause some architectural problems, but I think it's a big flub. All these add-on gadgets take away from the slick, seamless design they were going for. I don't want to have to carry the pad, a couple of piece of docking/wiring thingies and a keyboard.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I picked up an iPad a couple of weeks ago and all I have to say is.....AWESOME!!! I love it. Battery life is about 10hrs of constant use. The apps that have been modified for the iPad are fantastic for the most part. I use this thing every day. The calendar function is great and very user friendly. It's like being able to use a laptop at the drop of a dime without waiting for the boot up. Typing on the screen is very easy. The only complaint that I have is the week wifi antenna. It's no better than an iPod Touch. So if you are in a HotSpot like Starbucks it works great but if you are cruising through the streets looking for wifi signals, don't hold your breath. A USB port would be handy but definitely necessary. Whatever you want on it, you can import through iTunes. I consider more as a convenient extension of my MacBook.

If I had three thumbs they would all be point up. Apple hit a home run again.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

With my BlackBerry I can talk on the phone and send and receive e-mail or browse the internet at the same time. Does the iPad have this capability?

I do like my iPod a lot, but for business stuff I really wanted a full querty key pad, not a touch screen. That's one reason I picked the BB Bold instead of the iPhone. Applications? I need good e-mail and as I said the querty keyboard, a good stable phone and the ability to read simple Excel spreadsheets, word documents and PDF files.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

iCovet

There are sweet DAW controller apps for it that would just be so wonderfully nice to use on its bigger touch screen.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a BB Bold as well for work which I use for calls, work email and some quick Internet searches when I can't find wifi. I use the iPad as an extension on my MacBook. I keep track of work expenses with an app, use iCal calendar function faithfully, make notes on it, use an app called Evernote to keep notes in a "cloud" that can be accessed from anywhere. I have different search engines for various websites I use and then there's the other fun apps common to the iPhone and iPod touch. Also, the qwerty onscreen keyboard is awesome and easier to use than a "real" keyboard. 

Let's not forget iBooks and Kindle. Never thought I would be able to read a book on here but it's a piece of cake and very convenient. All in all, it's awesome. 



Milkman said:


> With my BlackBerry I can talk on the phone and send and receive e-mail or browse the internet at the same time. Does the iPad have this capability?
> 
> I do like my iPod a lot, but for business stuff I really wanted a full querty key pad, not a touch screen. That's one reason I picked the BB Bold instead of the iPhone. Applications? I need good e-mail and as I said the querty keyboard, a good stable phone and the ability to read simple Excel spreadsheets, word documents and PDF files.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Down to the most important iPad question...Will it blend?

[YOUTUBE]lAl28d6tbko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I suppose if I was using Apple computers it would make more sense. Frankly if it wasn't for the huge price gap between Apple and PC I may have convinced our management to give them a try and I almost certainly would have tried one at home. There's no denying they're great computers, but triple the price. Again, anything I've used which was made by Apple has been very good.

As for the touch pad keyboard being easier to use than a normal keyboard, we'll have to agree to disagree on that one. We've got one plant using all iPhones and they dislike the "keyboard" for conventional typing.



Stratin2traynor said:


> I have a BB Bold as well for work which I use for calls, work email and some quick Internet searches when I can't find wifi. I use the iPad as an extension on my MacBook. I keep track of work expenses with an app, use iCal calendar function faithfully, make notes on it, use an app called Evernote to keep notes in a "cloud" that can be accessed from anywhere. I have different search engines for various websites I use and then there's the other fun apps common to the iPhone and iPod touch. Also, the qwerty onscreen keyboard is awesome and easier to use than a "real" keyboard.
> 
> Let's not forget iBooks and Kindle. Never thought I would be able to read a book on here but it's a piece of cake and very convenient. All in all, it's awesome.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well Macs are priced kind of high but the way I see it now, I spend waaaaaaaaaay less time trying to get things to work on the computer. I used to spend hours messing around with this and that on my Windows computer because there was always some kind of conflict that developed in the software. On my Mac, everything just works. Period. More than a fair trade off. I'd rather pay the difference up front in cash than in time wasted and Tylenol/Advil to deal with the headaches. 

As you can probably tell, I'm totally sold on Macs. Now if Intuit would make a fully functional version of Quicken for Mac I would be in Heaven.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Did everyone get in line this morning?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Well Macs are priced kind of high but the way I see it now, I spend waaaaaaaaaay less time trying to get things to work on the computer. I used to spend hours messing around with this and that on my Windows computer because there was always some kind of conflict that developed in the software. On my Mac, everything just works. Period. More than a fair trade off. I'd rather pay the difference up front in cash than in time wasted and Tylenol/Advil to deal with the headaches.
> 
> As you can probably tell, I'm totally sold on Macs. Now if Intuit would make a fully functional version of Quicken for Mac I would be in Heaven.


LOL, "kind of high" would be 20%~50% higher than PC. Apples are tripple the cost of a PC in most cases.

Are they better? I would say so, but not anywhere in proportion to the cost gap. For the most part I'm a bit mystified by the complaints most folks have about PC stuff being hard to use or hard to make things work. With XP, which I have been using since it came out, it's pretty much plug and play for me. Of course it depends on what you try to do with them.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Did everyone get in line this morning?


I wait in line for nothing (cept the emergency room) Seems kinda ridiculous! Look Ma! I'm really cool!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Of course the real news about Apple is the controversy surrounding the suicides at Foxconn, the Chinese company that makes the iPads for Apple. I heard on CBC radio last night that nets have been installed under high windows and employees are being asked to sign contracts that they won't attempt suicide (how you ienforce that is beyond me, though we live in a much less honour-driven society here). Some interesting conflicting views on it posted around. One writer says that when you consider the number of Foxconn employees (about 800k) the per capita suicide rate is actually lower than the population at large. My own view is that you have a large factory that is attempting to meet a huge hype-fed surge in consumer demand, which necessitates high production rates. A lot of these young people working in these factories are quite far from home and the usual sort of social support network that would get people through tough times. In the absence of that support, and in the pressure to produce, produce, produce, they tragically lose their way.

Consumer demand/impatience is likely as much to blame for those deaths as Foxconn is.

There is actually nothing about the iPad that I personally need. I'll wait until they start showing up in yard sales, and buy one for the grandchildren as a curio.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The REAL news is that in terms of total capitaliztion, Apple is now bigger than Microsoft.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

now that the ipad is available in Canada,does that mean we are all saved? or does Steve Jobs have to baptise each person individually?

i just dont want to be left behind after the rapture.

Bobby


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I can only speak from my experience which has been nothing but positive. Nothing ever worked properly on my Windows computer. I used to spend hours trying to get one program to work only find that once I got it working, it buggered up some other program.

My Macbook, on ther other hand, just works. When we have an issue with our network printer at home, everyone comes to me because for some reason the Macbook's printing function still works while the Windows computers are saying that no printer exists on the network. Arghhhh! Anyways, I could go on and on. Suffice it to say that I'm never going back to Windows. 

As for my iPad, I use it everyday and as far as I am concerned, it is in fact the best thing since sliced bread.

My only regret is that I didn't get a second mortgage on my house to buy Apple stock when it dropped to around $75 after one of our recent market crashes.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you have to carry them on your shoulder like a ghetto blaster ?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

why all the Apple hate? 

I ordered one for my wife through the Apple store. We are down in Ottawa this weekend and happened to see some in the mall. Like a big Ipod touch.

I am no gadget geek or Apple fan boy, but I think it will be usefull for her (her office uses MAcs and she can carry the ipad around a lot eeasier than her laptop from room to room to see her patients.

I certainly didnt line up for one (and wouldnt) but if thats your thing, I dont look down on you - everyone has their interests and just becuase you might happen to like the newest tech out there, it doent mean you are trying to be "cool" or whatever. Maybe you just like the stuff...

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't hate Apple but the advancement for the sake of advancement to me gets tiring. Being the first generation I am waiting to hear about the problems.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Don't hate Apple but the advancement for the sake of advancement to me gets tiring. Being the first generation I am waiting to hear about the problems.


-Some people are having wireless issues. Others aren't, so it's proably related to specific routers.
-The ipad can't be charged rapidly on PC USB ports and some old Mac USB ports, they don't put out enough juice. This is a pain when you have to plug into the computer to sync, and then plug it into a wall wart to charge it. This can easily be fixed by installing the Asus AI charger app on the PC, it monitors for iPads and iPhones etc and when one is plugged in, it cranks up the juice on that particular USB port.
-Others have made mentioned having dust or hair under the glass, but in these cases Apple is replacing them.

Other than that it get's rave reviews.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> -Some people are having wireless issues. Others aren't, so it's proably related to specific routers.
> -The ipad can't be charged rapidly on PC USB ports and some old Mac USB ports, they don't put out enough juice. This is a pain when you have to plug into the computer to sync, and then plug it into a wall wart to charge it. This can easily be fixed by installing the Asus AI charger app on the PC, it monitors for iPads and iPhones etc and when one is plugged in, it cranks up the juice on that particular USB port.
> -Others have made mentioned having dust or hair under the glass, but in these cases Apple is replacing them.
> 
> Other than that it get's rave reviews.


I had some wireless issues in the beginning and all I had to do was unplug my router and modem and plug them back in and voila! The only gripe I have is that the wifi antenna reception is not very strong. A little better than my iPod Touch but nowhere near my MacBook. Not even close. But, even with that minor issue, I love it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When you're right, you're right.



In this case, I was not.


A sat beside a guy on a flight from Nashville last night and was talking to him a bit. I asked him to have a look at his iPad and I just zipped through a few things on it, opened a speadsheet, tried the keypad.


It's a brilliant device from what I could tell in five minutes. I'm hoping the price comes down in a while. This guy paid around $600. USD in Buffalo, NY. 

Anyway.


I was wrong you were right, et cetera.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Seems to be a bit pricey here in Canada yet. 

Apple iPad 16GB Tablet WiFi: Amazon.ca: Electronics


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Seems to be a bit pricey here in Canada yet.
> 
> Apple iPad 16GB Tablet WiFi: Amazon.ca: Electronics


under a grand. hey,that's not too bad

ahh damn,i forgot about the tax......

Bobby


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

iPad - Apple Store (Canada)

$549 for the least expensive - $879 for the most.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

WELL WORTH THE PRICE OF ADMISSION. I was a little apprehensive when I bought it but once I started using it on a daily basis....well there's just no turning back now. 

I'm sure the next gen will have more bells and whistles now that the product has been well received.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Milkman said:


> When you're right, you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was under the impression it was just a big iPod Touch - which in many ways, it is. But after playing around with one for a few minutes you really get an immersive experience that caught me by surprise. Sifting through photos, looking over websites just seemed better and more fun - the eBay app is better than using eBay on a PC web browser.

Still won't be dishing out cash for one anytime soon, but when the next gen. is released I'll probably be buying one.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

To the "immersive" comment. There's a simplicity in how it works that's really amazing. My 2.5 year old can navigate my iPhone like a pro. He knows how to find his games and play them because pointing and touching things is a super natural instinct for him now. By comparison, when he sits down at a regular computer he gets frustrated and wants to know why poking the screen doesn't do anything...although he's got a pretty good feel from the trackpad on my MacBook Pro now and really loves clicking that.


----------

